# LaGrangeville, NY--Thor, adult male



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

The pictures are tiny, but hopefully you get the idea. 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12106173 












> Quote:Thor is a gorgous black and tan male shepherd that needs a responsible home with a yard to run. Thor has a lot of energy and would do well with someone that likes to have a walking or hiking partner. Even though Thor enjoys being outside he would love to have a home where he could lay near someone at night and watch t.v. and rest. He would be a great companion for somebody. He is very sweet and likes to give his paw and kisses through the kennel fence. We would love to place him in a home asap. He is very lonely in the shelter. If you love shepherds , you would love Thor. He is a great guy.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Another NY boy in need.


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Bump For Thor.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Big bump for Thor!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

bump, anyone?


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

He's still listed as urgent. I know someone out there needs a buddy like Thor.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

He is awesome-bump!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

UPDATE-Poor Thor is so lonely at the shelter he looks like he is actually shrinking. He needs some kind of human companionship. Thor is a gorgeous black and tan male shepherd that needs a responsible home asap. Thor would do well with someone that likes to have a walking or hiking partner. Even though Thor enjoys being outside he would love to have a home where he could lay near someone at night and watch t.v. and rest. He would be a great companion for somebody. He is very sweet and likes to give his paw and kisses through the kennel fence. We would love to place him in a home asap. He is very lonely in the shelter. If you love shepherds , you would love Thor. He is a great guy. If you are not interested in adopting Thor, then how about fostering him?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

That's so sad


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

How is Thor with other dogs?


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

His petfinder now says extra urgent.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Another NY boy in need of help.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

There is a question above from Danni about how Thor is with other dogs. Is there anyone near Thor who can visit him and get normal sized picture and temperament test him with other dogs?


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

This is by Poughkeepsie, NY. about two hours from Albany, NY. Is there anyone down that way that could go and see him?


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Even getting more information from the shelter staff would help him.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Pet Finder says no longer available.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Praying he was adopted and in a safe, warm home tonight


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Does anyone know what happened to Thor?


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Oh no... Kathy- do you know the name of the shelter he was in? I would like to call and find out what happened...


----------

